

$38, the value of a user to a social network - steeleduncan
http://vallettaventures.com/post/13744476204/38-the-value-of-a-user-to-a-social-network

======
code_duck
Similar to any other business, part of the valuation of these companies
relates to how much growth is expected. Dividing the price by the number of
current members is therefore not very meaningful. The forecast of future
growth is mixed in with that figure.

------
sp00nman
The Skype still doesn't make sense. You can't advertise on Skype, their only
revenue stream is Skype to landline call, and here they are victims of their
own success as few people make such calls.

~~~
mmahemoff
Also, Google Hangouts ... and there will soon be viable competition from HTML5
web apps (Hangouts presently use a plugin).

[http://www.slashgear.com/google-webrtc-browser-voicevideo-
ch...](http://www.slashgear.com/google-webrtc-browser-voicevideo-chat-
released-to-take-on-skype-and-facetime-01156079/)

------
ps8ed
There can only be a fixed value per user for a social network if all companies
are equally good at monetizing their networks and that can't be true

~~~
sneak
The article actually addresses this point quite intelligently.

